# SPSP October 31, 2014



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

I went to SPSP for the first time this year for fall stripers on October 31, 2014 thinking that fishing would be good just before the arrival of the storm. Starting around 8 pm with bunker as bait and it was a slow start and I was afraid I that I had forgotten how to fish that place. Luckily I had two stripers both at 22” and a bluefish before 11:30pm to wrap up a good night of fishing.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

You did very well. Never saw a blue with a pug nose. Thanks for the report. BTW how was the wind?


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Hysteresis said:


> I went to SPSP for the first time this year for fall stripers on October 31, 2014 thinking that fishing would be good just before the arrival of the storm. Starting around 8 pm with bunker as bait and it was a slow start and I was afraid I that I had forgotten how to fish that place. Luckily I had two stripers both at 22” and a bluefish before 11:30pm to wrap up a good night of fishing.
> 
> View attachment 13903


 not to be a downer on your parade but is that a sore on the middle one?


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Hysteresis said:


> I went to SPSP for the first time this year for fall stripers on October 31, 2014 thinking that fishing would be good just before the arrival of the storm. Starting around 8 pm with bunker as bait and it was a slow start and I was afraid I that I had forgotten how to fish that place. Luckily I had two stripers both at 22” and a bluefish before 11:30pm to wrap up a good night of fishing.
> 
> View attachment 13903


Nice fish! Nice pics! Thanks for the report.
Were you fishing the jetty or the beach? What's the fee to get in the park now? Is there an attendant at the gate at nite or honor system?


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Nice fish! Nice pics! Thanks for the report.
> Were you fishing the jetty or the beach? What's the fee to get in the park now? Is there an attendant at the gate at nite or honor system?


Bring three singles to feed the machine or a gredit card


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Big Rad said:


> Bring three singles to feed the machine or a gredit card


Hey, thanks Dude!


----------



## jlomd (Aug 18, 2014)

What is bunker as bait? Just new in fishing learning terminologies in fishing. 
Thanks


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

bunker - alewive


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

I bought the bunker (menhaden) at the Great Wall Supermarket in Catonsville for $1/lb. Husky sometimes people call menhaden alewife, but there are not the same and having alewife herring in possession is illegal in Maryland.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Hysteresis said:


> I bought the bunker (menhaden) at the Great Wall Supermarket in Catonsville for $1/lb. Husky sometimes people call menhaden alewife, but there are not the same and having alewife herring in possession is illegal in Maryland.


It is a Maryland thing. Alewife elsewhere is another species of herring-like fish. Rockfish= striper....again oh Maryland!


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Hysteresis said:


> I bought the bunker (menhaden) at the Great Wall Supermarket in Catonsville for $1/lb. Husky sometimes people call menhaden alewife, but there are not the same and having alewife herring in possession is illegal in Maryland.[/QUOTE
> 
> Bunker at a grocery store? Who in the world eats Bunker except other fish.
> Anyone for filet of Bunker??
> Fried Bunker?? LOL


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Hysteresis said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the bunker (menhaden) at the Great Wall Supermarket in Catonsville for $1/lb. Husky sometimes people call menhaden alewife, but there are not the same and having alewife herring in possession is illegal in Maryland.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

Actually we eat bunker more often than you think and it is good for you:

http://strangebehaviors.wordpress.c...rom-eating-menhaden-the-oiliest-catch-part-4/


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

bunker sashimi is a delicacy


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

Guess we have been so spoiled in these days:

From Wikipedia (Menhaden):

Menhaden were prized in America for their delicate but rich flavors in the mid-18th century. Mark Catesby (1682–1749), an English naturalist, wrote of the menhaden as an "excellent Sweet Fish, and so excessive fat that butter is never used in frying or any other preparation of them....[menhaden were] much esteemed by the Inhabitants for their delicacy." Colonel William Byrd II, the founder of Richmond, Virginia, commended menhaden as food fit for a gourmet writing of the menhaden as a "small, but splendid fish when it is baked." Over a century later George Brown Goode (1851–1896) praised the menhaden for its flavor, saying it is "superior in flavor to most of the common shore-fishes," and notes that menhaden sold at a "*price* *nearly as high as that of striped bass, the favorite fish in Washington*."


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

catman said:


> CaliYellowtail said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are making me hungry for some bunker sashimi. :beer::--|
> ...


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Baked Bunker..............sounds great! I'll take mine w/ a baked potato please.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CaliYellowtail said:


> catman said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget the Wasabi Catman!
> ...


----------

